# cant log in to samba share on win pc



## tadd (Dec 21, 2014)

I am very new to FreeBSD and CLI in general.  I installed FreeBSD 9.2 x86 to a PE 4600 (dinosaur I know).  I followed a Youtube video and did the `portsnap` thing and installed Samba36.  I followed the video and configured my network adapter and edited the rc file and the smb.conf file.  The share "Samba Server (FreeBSD)" appears in my Windows XP network connection but I am unable to log in.  I have tried logging in as root and another user account that I created using `adduser`.  The last lines of my smb.conf look like this:


```
[private]
comment = private folder
path = /usr/private
valid users = root knorwood
public = no
writable = yes

[public]
comment = public folder
path = /usr/public
valid users = root knorwood
public = yes
writable = yes
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 22, 2014)

You need to create a user on the Samba side too. The simplest to use is smbpasswd(8).


----------

